

This Christmas, Give Cash - jbrun
http://www.jonathanbrun.com/2014/11/this-christmas-give-cash/

======
Quizz
The biggest obstacle is the assumption that most beggars use cash for
cigarettes, liquor and drugs. Until this assumption is overcome, there will be
reluctance to give cash.

------
comboy
The issue with giving cash like this directly, is that at least in my city
some people have chosen to beg instead of getting a day job. That's because if
you know a good place, it pays off way better than a full time job.

Still it could be that on average higher percentage of that cash ends up in
the hands of those who really need it, than when giving it to some
organization.

Speaking of organizations, I'd like to give a shout out to
[http://www.givewell.org/](http://www.givewell.org/) which is the most
rational one I know.

